# Weekend get togethers Feb 19th - 21st



## nomadic (Aug 18, 2008)

Hi everyone,

It's been my turn to organise the get togethers this weekend. We have a traditional night out for some drinks at forum-favourite Barasti bar on Thursday, and then lunch, shisha, and optionally more drinks (if you're British!) at Hilton Jumeirah beach bar on Saturday afternoon.

As usual ALL are welcome. 

*Thursday Feb 19th - Barasti’s 20:00ish*

We make a welcome return to our old mate Barasti bar. This is a multi-storey easy-going bar with casual dress code, cheapish drinks, and a bit of everything - beach, dancing, pub, restaurant, shisha. 

Barasti is at "Le Méridien Mina Seyahi" hotel, near Dubai Marina. Most taxi drivers will know where it is.

*Saturday Feb 21st – 13:30 - Hilton Jumeirah Beach Bar*

Then we shall finish up our weekend with our usual late lunch. After last weekends success, we're going back to the beach bar at the Hilton Hotel on The Walk, near JBR. Walk through the hotel and follow the signs to the pool. If you get stopped because you're not a guest, (this does happen occasionally), say you're here to eat at the beach bar.

Everyone is welcome, regulars and newcomers alike. 

So post if you're coming and for the ever-growing existing group post if you're not.

CONTACT DETAILS - Private Message myself with your mobile and I will text you back.

AS THIS ALWAYS GETS ASKED - To access PM facility for a person click on their name next to the post ie top left just above the stars, if they have the option to send/recieve PMs it will be in the options that drop down. You have to have made at least 5 posts before you can do this.

See you soon

Sam


----------



## mazdaRX8 (Jul 13, 2008)

Ah yes, the weekly thing is on again this week. Sam, count me in bud.


----------



## Sparkysair (Jul 16, 2008)

Yay! I think I should actually be able to join you this week. Looking forward to it!


----------



## markuslives (Sep 15, 2008)

I'll see you there Sam.

cheers


----------



## cazyindubai (Feb 18, 2009)

nomadic said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> It's been my turn to organise the get togethers this weekend. We have a traditional night out for some drinks at forum-favourite Barasti bar on Thursday, and then lunch, shisha, and optionally more drinks (if you're British!) at Hilton Jumeirah beach bar on Saturday afternoon.
> 
> ...



fab count me in!


----------



## nomadic (Aug 18, 2008)

Can some of the regulars who are coming please post and tell us, it's looking a bit light so far!

Thanks

Sam


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

I'm coming


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

actually i believe most regulars are coming is just that they havent confirmed here


----------



## mazdaRX8 (Jul 13, 2008)

umm yeah its like prolly like +5-10 more people even tho they didn't post here (as far as regulars)

 must be working or something... MAN who works anyway?


----------



## karendee (Oct 12, 2008)

Hey Sam, Count me in for Thursday - Barasti


----------



## Sea (Sep 30, 2008)

Yup! Most probably will be there tomorrow 

(Tasked with moving into my new apartment this wknd! yay! finally!)


----------



## markuslives (Sep 15, 2008)

Sam, how many events defines one as a regular


----------



## moh81 (Jan 15, 2009)

Sam 
im coming  
see there tomorrow  
Barastiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## dubaiclassic (Feb 18, 2009)

Looks like this is where all the fun takes place. I'm joining you guys on Saturday, if you're still recruiting that is.


----------



## AFVFPE (Feb 15, 2009)

I'm new to Dubai and this sounds like a fun group. My wife and I will likely join you on Saturday.


----------

